
1 BTC is hidden in this picture - sschueller
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/8kk0pa/1_btc_is_hidden_in_this_puzzle_good_luck/
======
ddtaylor
As someone mentioned there are 100+ mnemonic seed words in that image, so that
may have something to do with it.

